# BlackMarket Killswitch VS Transition Double



## rdhfreethought (Aug 12, 2006)

I was looking for a bike to complement my jumping progression, and work as an XC bike in a pinch. I was all set on the Transition Double, it seems the perfect DJ/Urban bike with 4" travel, and local to Washington State, so I see a few of them around. But then I see a BlackMarket Killswitch, and I am blown away. On the one hand I love the suspension design, as it would allow me to go SS, or use an IGH hub like Alfine. On the other hand, I worry about the axle path which would probably preclude any prowess over gnar and roots. But hey, I have a Knolly DT and that is what it does well, this is for jumping. And lastly, I do like the aesthetics of the Transition Double quite a bit more, but the Killswitch is growing on me.

What do you think?


----------



## rdhfreethought (Aug 12, 2006)

Here are some pics of the Transition Double, for comparison. It is a bit updated for 2010. Has a good record for durability, and it is local.


----------



## PineTreeDJ (Oct 29, 2009)

The transition double looks more MTB than DJ (even though the TT angle looks pretty close to a DJ) Having said that, i think the transition double will be easier for you to get. I don't think the Killswitch is as readily available


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

Transition Double.

Get a tensioner for singlespeed. Burly bike, great customer service.It's tried and tested bike as the killswitch is brand new. I'd wait a year or so to let black market get the kinks worked out.


----------



## ServeEm (Jun 15, 2005)

I'm really digging the killswitch, it'd be a great lil freeride bike for me.


----------



## LandoCommando (Feb 26, 2009)

I haven't ridden either but the killswitch looks pretty BA


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

Food for thought: Axel path doesn't matter on bikes like this. Also, If I'm going SS, I don't want some dangly thingamabober hanging out to get mangled when I ditch the bike... The Killswitch has shorter stays and will *probably* be stiffer than the double.

You'll save a little coin with the Double though, but not much. Either bike will be fun, but BlkMrkt FTW.


----------



## Flystagg (Nov 14, 2006)

The killswitch has a kinked seattube, so you won't have any seatpost adjustment for xc riding.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

since the kill switch is a urt it will suck for anything other than dj and slopestyle, no?


----------



## NastyNick (Apr 1, 2008)

There is a vid of Carter Holland doing an XC ride on the KillSwitch; with no issues. Plus, the killswitch doesn't require a tensioner to run it single speed. If your concern is brake jack, the double has a fair amount of it; but then again these aren't DH bikes.
I'm getting a Killswitch, and its going to be my quiver killer!


----------



## rdhfreethought (Aug 12, 2006)

Leaning heavily that way as well.

If I want gears without a derailleur, I can always run an Alfine hub. I haven't destroyed the one on my FR bike yet.

But, I like the SS idea best 

(I am still wondering if a Hammerschmidt would work on the Hammerlink...)


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

rdhfreethought said:


> Leaning heavily that way as well.
> 
> If I want gears without a derailleur, I can always run an Alfine hub. I haven't destroyed the one on my FR bike yet.
> 
> ...


probably but i dont see why you would want to do that.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

NastyNick said:


> There is a vid of Carter Holland doing an XC ride on the KillSwitch; with no issues. Plus, the killswitch doesn't require a tensioner to run it single speed. If your concern is brake jack, the double has a fair amount of it; but then again these aren't DH bikes.
> I'm getting a Killswitch, and its going to be my quiver killer!


wow, that was a super cool video and he was ripping! looks like such a fun bike. id seriously consider it for when my parker kicks the bucket but im not sure the long would be big enough for trail riding. im 6'1'' and quite lanky.


----------



## ethowildlife (Sep 30, 2007)

i have a hammerschmidt on my fr bike and i absolutely love it. anyway ive rode the double at diablo bike park and it ripped, i could see you using it for mild xc in a pinch yeah but not for epic long rides or would hurt your body most likely. never rode the black market yet, but i have a mob and love the geo, and supposedly the killswitch geo is close to mob, so that is cool. id like to ride one as i wanna new slope style bike.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

i guess im just thinking the killswitch is first and foremost a jump bike so id stick with like a 1x9.


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

The killswitch does look awesome and the ability to adjust the head angle is a bonus. It has shorter chainstays too. It is new though so i would probably wait a little while to see how they do.

The double is a proven bike though and is fun. I have owned two. Its also really easy to find a used one at a really good price.

now to throw a kink in your plans

check out the banshee rampant. It would work best for jumping with XC days mixed in. Its got vf4p suspension so it will get a little better traction. won't get brake jack and will track better. none of these are terribly important in a jumper but will help for XC or if you decide to race 4x. Also its about a pound lighter than the other options.









I have a black and white 09 double like the one above and due to a nasty wrist injury im thinking of selling the frame. don't think my wrist can handle a short travel dj bike anymore. If you are looking for a used one at a good price PM me.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

^kinda a ghetto semenuk set up i see.


----------



## ethowildlife (Sep 30, 2007)

i think the banshee is hot


----------



## chewymilk99 (Nov 26, 2008)

Either bike would be sweeeet. But that black market is making me reconsider my current bike project (savings account BAHH! Who needs one) But the article on the website says the frame might cost around 1200-ish £ That's abount $1900 US. Holy expensive bat man! I bumbed a 15 min ride on a double at a park amd it was pretty sweet. But again Black Market is known for having dialed geo.


----------



## rdhfreethought (Aug 12, 2006)

ethowildlife said:


> i think the banshee is hot


 I agree, have to add that to my list. By any chance are any of these bikes actually made in North America? It is one reason I bought my Knolly.


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

rdhfreethought said:


> I agree, have to add that to my list. By any chance are any of these bikes actually made in North America? It is one reason I bought my Knolly.


nope, every one of them is made over in taiwan i believe (100% sure about tranny and banshee, pretty sure on the killswitch).

if it makes you feel any better one of banshee's main guys (rob) has moved over to taiwan permanently to oversee the production of all the bikes.

honestly though for what you want it for the banshee would be the best. Its pretty much the only one that would work good for XC rides. There are quite a few people who trail ride their rampants.

If you want strict DJ, slopestyle, and some street even then the killswitch or double is your bike.

good luck with your choice though. i doubt you would be disappointed with any of the bikes you are looking at.


----------



## rdhfreethought (Aug 12, 2006)

NSMB did an update for 2010 on the Transition Double. Check it out here:
http://www.nsmb.com/3615-2010-double-from-transition


----------



## rdhfreethought (Aug 12, 2006)

*Killswitch in purple*

Photos from Interbike 2009. Check out Pinkbike for the article:
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Black-Market-Killswitch-Interbike-2009.html


----------



## BIGSTIXXX (Apr 23, 2010)

*Killswitch!!!!*

i havnt ridden a double, but i have ridden Carters black prototype....it was ****ing AWESOME!!!!!! fakies are free on it also....the fricken ****!!!!


----------



## Chuckie (Dec 26, 2006)

ok, anyone had enough time on either the Killswitch or Double (2010)to give us a good review?

what are they like for DJ's and pump track? Or do you find yourself missing teh hardtail


----------



## JohnByrd (Jan 25, 2004)

any bike that chris moeller has something to do with is going to be nice.


----------



## mattty (Feb 26, 2009)

_any bike that chris moeller has something to do with is going to be nice_.

you've been in a coma for the past three years!

Carter Holland and Moeller split a few years ago and now Blk Mrkt's Mob is made in in another state... i think... Definitely not S&M though!

The Killswitch was mosty designed by Pablo Tafoya, an industrial designer that designed some Corsair frames. Pretty sure the thing is manufactured in Taiwan.


----------



## JohnByrd (Jan 25, 2004)

isnt chris' money still helping blk mrkt? i know they arent in the s&m factory anymore.


----------



## mattty (Feb 26, 2009)

No, Im sure Carter's brand is its own entity by now.

But back to the frames... seems like if you see yourself ever wanting to run SS the choice would be the Killswitch... or Kona Bass

If you leaned more on the all Mtn and downhill jumping stuff you'd choose the other two for the ability to put the seat up and then slam it when nec.

I would pick the frame with the steepest SA for trail riding. The Banshee is 72. I have known people that rode the Kona Cowan All Mtn and loved it. Its SA is supposedly 72.5. Transition's is the steepest at 73deg.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

:thumbsup:










Note that these are both "Large." The Large Double compared to the 23"tt (Large) Killswitch. The Killswitch is roughly 2 inches longer in the front end. I roughly tested the "Reach" measurement.


----------

